

“CryptoLocker is a joke with ZFS” - xan92
https://www.ixsystems.com/whats-new/defeating-cryptolocker/

======
grizzles
I love how there is no pretense given to the idea of perimeter security, for
example there are no claims that "they'll never get in there in the first
place". This isn't a criticism. I admire their honesty. It's refreshing in a
[security] market that's usually filled with fake claims and red blooded chest
thumping that has no basis in reality.

------
technion
> On average we can get a Windows server back in production with full
> validation in under two hours

I don't think an organisation with two hours downtime will refer to it as a
"joke" unfortunately.

